# need help picking out a pow board for Japan



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Buy something weird like a Korua Tugboat, Obelix or Blindgänger.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

If you end up going with the Party Platter, I've got a 150 I'm looking to unload. Love it, but want to size up since it's not quite enough for my 230#.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Crunchatize (Mar 27, 2015)

Snowdaddy said:


> Buy something weird like a Korua Tugboat, Obelix or Blindgänger.


These look cool... but don't think i can easily find a discounted off season model here in Canada  

Local shops have a Yes 420 and K2 Party platter at 40% off right now.. considering one of these two. How does the ride differ between these two boards? I see a lot of reviews online but not much comparing the two. I think I have decided on adding a short fat.. not just for the Japow trip but for my overall quiver upgrade.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Crunchatize said:


> These look cool... but don't think i can easily find a discounted off season model here in Canada
> 
> Local shops have a Yes 420 and K2 Party platter at 40% off right now.. considering one of these two. How does the ride differ between these two boards? I see a lot of reviews online but not much comparing the two. I think I have decided on adding a short fat.. not just for the Japow trip but for my overall quiver upgrade.


The Korua concept boards are so cool, but never on sale. And personally I think I'd maybe... maybe... be able to ride it one day a year... haha.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

420 to Party Platter.
420 feels a little more like a powder built board, PP has a little more all mountain capability thrown in. Both would do the job well, but honestly neither are my favorite short fats.

I'm not that big of a fan of most volume shift stuff, it doens't really hit my riding style that well. So when I say I do like one, it's worth at least considering. 

Volume shifts I do like;

Rome PDMT. Rode this in Canada in deep conditions, rips. Want one, probably getting one.

Rossi Black Ops(2019)/Sashimi (2020). Volume shift boards inherently have stiff tails and most brands stick to a directional flex even still. Rossi doesn't, they do a reverse directional flex that helps calm down the nose and give a little bit more accessibility to the tail. Rode this at Breck in thigh deep low angle, slayed, slashy, quick

Lib Orca. If you haven't seen the hype train on this one, well it's insane. It's not as good as the $1300 Ebay resel prices would have you believe, but it is still really good. The tail sinks like magic and it's pretty damn maneuverable.

Marhar Woodsman/Sasquatch. The is so far the only sub 150cm board that I have truly gotten along with and would ride. Slashy. Sasquatch is more or less the big wide brother to the Woodsman.

Lastly, I pretty much implicitly trust anything from the likes of TJ, Moss, or Gentem.

I would try to concern yourself less with the switch capability for this board. Volume blah blah, a boards float is dictated by the base area second, and by the nose to tail volume difference first. So while a 420 sure is fat, it might not have that much more volume than your 162 Ego and the tail to nose ratio could be greater. You have an Ego as your normal pow deck, get something way more towards the one direction focus. Itll be worth it.

My personal pick, even after riding a fair few new ones for 2020, is still the Rome PDMT. It has the type of float I like and is chargeable without really having to alter my style drastically from not deep snow riding. Sashimi if you want more surf, and Woodsman for all out manueverablility and volume shift.


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

Nivek said:


> 420 to Party Platter.
> 
> Lastly, I pretty much implicitly trust anything from the likes of TJ, Moss, or Gentem.
> 
> ...


----------



## sush1 (Sep 26, 2017)

I think a big pow/groomer style board would have too much cross over with alter ego, I'd go a short fat - Japan for the parts I've been to has been deep, not very steep and more trees than bowls so the short fats are good fun. I still don't have a favourite board for Japan, but interesting Nivek praises the rome PDMT, those things cost nothing in Australia and are always left over in the shops.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

I've been to Japan (Hokkaido) for 7 years now and it is probably a good idea to take a few boards over to cover all the bases. You definitely want a freeride/powder board and powder focused ride. A directional all mountain is also okay for those dreaded bluebird days 

It's not super steep in Japan but "Plenty" of powder. I find you bounce in and out of the untracked area's as you make your way down to the lift/Gondola bases. This year we had 2 weeks and it snowed like 10 to 15cm every day 

So a directional tapered big fat nose short tail with flat to camber between the feet for carve ability.:wink:


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

sush1 said:


> I think a big pow/groomer style board would have too much cross over with alter ego, I'd go a short fat - Japan for the parts I've been to has been deep, not very steep and more trees than bowls so the short fats are good fun. I still don't have a favourite board for Japan, but interesting Nivek praises the rome PDMT, those things cost nothing in Australia and are always left over in the shops.


The Rome Powder Division options do look pretty cool


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

This is what you have to deal with when tackling Japan.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

I’ve just bought a Niche Pyre 155 as a short fat, have a look on that one too. From the specs looks similar to Orca. Haven’t had a chance to ride it yet but it gets good reviews and seems to float well in powder based on some mortal riders’ instagram clips ?


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Damn it......, more Japan troubles


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Dealing with the crowd issues


----------



## Crunchatize (Mar 27, 2015)

Nivek said:


> 420 to Party Platter.
> 420 feels a little more like a powder built board, PP has a little more all mountain capability thrown in. Both would do the job well, but honestly neither are my favorite short fats.
> 
> I'm not that big of a fan of most volume shift stuff, it doens't really hit my riding style that well. So when I say I do like one, it's worth at least considering.
> ...


Thanks! this is honestly really great info. It's funny you mention the Rome PDMT as being one of the standout short fats as this is actually the only volume shift I have ever ridden. A riding buddy of mine has one and I took a few laps on it in Telluride.. about 6" of softish powder so wasn't ideal conditions for a board like that but I did like the float and it carved hardpack really well, you can lay down carves like crazy on that board. However not being use to a moon tail I kept having to remind myself not to ride switch and obviously no pop out of the tail felt odd, this is why I originally was looking for a volume shift with a tail as even in pow I prefer a more freestyle ride. I may end up borrowing my friends Rome PDMT for my japan trip.. but that would mean saving my money and not blowing it on a new board and where is the fun in that..

The Marhar and Rossi stuff doesn't seem to be too common on the Canadian online shops  and since people are asking a kings ransom for the lib tech orca resale that's also out of the question lol..

I am leaning towards a freestyle oriented volume shift like the PP as I feel this will fill a gap in my quiver since the Alter Ego is already a very capable pow deck. Again thanks for the info good to hear from someone who has ridden a lot of these types of boards.


----------



## Crunchatize (Mar 27, 2015)

sush1 said:


> I think a big pow/groomer style board would have too much cross over with alter ego, I'd go a short fat - Japan for the parts I've been to has been deep, not very steep and more trees than bowls so the short fats are good fun. I still don't have a favourite board for Japan, but interesting Nivek praises the rome PDMT, those things cost nothing in Australia and are always left over in the shops.


Thanks! ya from my research it looks like the terrain is fairly mellow in terms of pitch so a short flat surfy board made for slashing trees would be ideal.. Also want something with a lot of contrast to my current setup.



Craig51 said:


> I've been to Japan (Hokkaido) for 7 years now and it is probably a good idea to take a few boards over to cover all the bases. You definitely want a freeride/powder board and powder focused ride. A directional all mountain is also okay for those dreaded bluebird days
> 
> It's not super steep in Japan but "Plenty" of powder. I find you bounce in and out of the untracked area's as you make your way down to the lift/Gondola bases. This year we had 2 weeks and it snowed like 10 to 15cm every day
> 
> So a directional tapered big fat nose short tail with flat to camber between the feet for carve ability.:wink:


Ya.. Im thinking the Alter ego for more freeride / powder and a short fat for pow surfing trees. Going to try and fit three boards in the travel bag see how that goes :laugh2: 

Also those photos look incredible.. even more stoked for this january trip now! This is the problem with booking something this far in advance haha but im glad we did as the hotels really book up fast there.


----------



## Crunchatize (Mar 27, 2015)

Damian Å�ach said:


> I’ve just bought a Niche Pyre 155 as a short fat, have a look on that one too. From the specs looks similar to Orca. Haven’t had a chance to ride it yet but it gets good reviews and seems to float well in powder based on some mortal riders’ instagram clips ?


That does look like a really interesting board.. might have a bit more overlap with my alter ego than a full on volume shift but I will have to add it to my list, especially since there are tons of last years models on sale in Canada.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

sush1 said:


> I think a big pow/groomer style board would have too much cross over with alter ego, I'd go a short fat - Japan for the parts I've been to has been deep, not very steep and more trees than bowls so the short fats are good fun. I still don't have a favourite board for Japan, but interesting Nivek praises the rome PDMT, those things cost nothing in Australia and are always left over in the shops.


Pow decks aren't exactly what Rome is known for. Despite some of the absolute badass stuff they've had. When you think deep pow, Rome is t really in the brands that pop into most people's minds. They should though.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Crunchatize said:


> Damian ÅÂ�ach said:
> 
> 
> > I’ve just bought a Niche Pyre 155 as a short fat, have a look on that one too. From the specs looks similar to Orca. Haven’t had a chance to ride it yet but it gets good reviews and seems to float well in powder based on some mortal riders’ instagram clips ?
> ...


It's really solid, they used some of my advice I gave a few years ago so its vaguely based on a Salomon Derby, probably my favorite short fat of all time. Loosely based mind you, but she took notes when they were debating on doing a split or short fat, and told me she still referenced them for the Pyre/Ember. Its solid. And floats really well. For what you're talking about using it for and the gap you want this new board to fill, it should defintely be on your list.


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

If you are looking for a powder board as an *addition *to your normal board, I believe you should completely ignore the switch component and just get a fantastic powder board. To me, the powder is in the trees in Japan and it's not steep or overly long rides. Big nose, bindings that are set way back towards the tail and less than 153 are all you will need if you ride trees.


----------



## Crunchatize (Mar 27, 2015)

Myoko said:


> If you are looking for a powder board as an *addition *to your normal board, I believe you should completely ignore the switch component and just get a fantastic powder board. To me, the powder is in the trees in Japan and it's not steep or overly long rides. Big nose, bindings that are set way back towards the tail and less than 153 are all you will need if you ride trees.


Right! ya i think a i have decided that a volume shifted pow focused board is definitely what I am going for.. Rome PDMT seems like a great option but we already have one of those in the group we travel with so would like to add something different.. more boards to try the better right! Right now leaning more towards the freestyle oriented volume shifts like the K2 PP, Yes 420, or Ride warpig.. Does the chopped swallowtail/moontail really make that much a difference for float, or is it mostly taper and surface area? I mean does a K2 cool bean really float that much better than the K2 party platter??

Other option is to wait until 2020 stuff drops and line up at my local shop for a chance at a Lib tech Orca lol


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Crunchatize said:


> Right! ya i think a i have decided that a volume shifted pow focused board is definitely what I am going for.. Rome PDMT seems like a great option but we already have one of those in the group we travel with so would like to add something different.. more boards to try the better right! Right now leaning more towards the freestyle oriented volume shifts like the K2 PP, Yes 420, or Ride warpig.. Does the chopped swallowtail/moontail really make that much a difference for float, or is it mostly taper and surface area? I mean does a K2 cool bean really float that much better than the K2 party platter??
> 
> Other option is to wait until 2020 stuff drops and line up at my local shop for a chance at a Lib tech Orca lol


Bataleon Surfer


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Crunchatize said:


> Thanks! ya from my research it looks like the terrain is fairly mellow in terms of pitch so a short flat surfy board made for slashing trees would be ideal.. Also want something with a lot of contrast to my current setup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the go. We book in March April for January the following year. Get cheaper flights and Guaranteed accommodation as well as linking them all together. Heaps of high rise development going on in Niseko at the moment :-(


----------



## Crunchatize (Mar 27, 2015)

Craig51 said:


> Bataleon Surfer
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UeicSNZ4Zjk


ya.. that thing looks sick but $1000CAD MSRP is a bit too ballin for a quiver board for me :crying:


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Crunchatize said:


> ya.. that thing looks sick but $1000CAD MSRP is a bit too ballin for a quiver board for me :crying:


These are stocked in very low volume in Australia. I've got a 2020 BS 159 booked in for the end of the year.:wink: Xmas present.


----------



## DoubleA (Apr 30, 2014)

This is a great thread for all those trying to choose between these decks for these things. There are so many that would work and they would all be fun. There are so many threads for this very question
Maybe in truth there is no one board, only the right board for you 
Not to mention whole seasons or epic days are at stake lol 
Makes for a fun challenge to choose.
?


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

DoubleA said:


> This is a great thread for all those trying to choose between these decks for these things. There are so many that would work and they would all be fun. There are so many threads for this very question
> Maybe in truth there is no one board, only the right board for you
> Not to mention whole seasons or epic days are at stake lol
> Makes for a fun challenge to choose.
> ?


Yep 6 months of procrastination and eager anticipation until the northern winter returns. I rode a Landlord and dump truck for a number of years which work absolutely brilliant in Japan but these are more of a set back camber (s-rocker) tapered/directional freeride/powder board than a specific powder focused deck. Grabbed a 161 fish last year and this board absolutely ripped. Can not speak high enough about it. We had 2 weeks of powder everyday and it was just flawless. I was ripping through 3 feet of powder and charging around tree runs with ease. It's so easy to slap it around 180 degrees side to side and she holds an okay edge at speed for a flat bottom ride. My strong advice is to always take a quiver when you travel to Japan. You won't regret it. I took 3 boards last year and it's so good to have the options available. It dumped everyday so was on the fish mostly. Lucky for me.


----------



## sush1 (Sep 26, 2017)

For what it's worth I rode a warpig most of last season, awesome in the trees but I missed camber on the groomers. I got a Niche Pyre cheap this year but haven't rode it yet, I'll probably take that next time. It feels quite nice and light and not too stiff, seems similar to the warpig but with camber. Aside from deep powder tree runs, they have some really nice mellow insanely long groomers and then little parks which are fun if its not snowing. 

So a board like the niche I think can do all of that really well - short, a bit wider, big nose and a bit of camber in the back is quite optimal for Japan imo. I was fine riding the warpig every day no matter the forecast.
I usually pack two boards and back country gear. I probably will only bother with one board if the pyre rides alright in Australia this year. My dream japan board just off looks is the korua tranny finder plus, never tested one though.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Nivek said:


> 420 to Party Platter.
> 420 feels a little more like a powder built board, PP has a little more all mountain capability thrown in. Both would do the job well, but honestly neither are my favorite short fats.
> 
> I'm not that big of a fan of most volume shift stuff, it doens't really hit my riding style that well. So when I say I do like one, it's worth at least considering.
> ...


Is it possible to find the Black Ops anymore? Nothing even really pops up when I Google it, just the skis. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Crunchatize (Mar 27, 2015)

sush1 said:


> For what it's worth I rode a warpig most of last season, awesome in the trees but I missed camber on the groomers. I got a Niche Pyre cheap this year but haven't rode it yet, I'll probably take that next time. It feels quite nice and light and not too stiff, seems similar to the warpig but with camber. Aside from deep powder tree runs, they have some really nice mellow insanely long groomers and then little parks which are fun if its not snowing.
> 
> So a board like the niche I think can do all of that really well - short, a bit wider, big nose and a bit of camber in the back is quite optimal for Japan imo. I was fine riding the warpig every day no matter the forecast.
> I usually pack two boards and back country gear. I probably will only bother with one board if the pyre rides alright in Australia this year. My dream japan board just off looks is the korua tranny finder plus, never tested one though.


The Pyre is looking more and more interesting... there are great deals on them online right now. What size Pyre are you guys getting for your weight? Cant find any weight range info for this board.. i'm 180lbs.. I wonder if a 150 would offer enough float for Japow


----------



## sush1 (Sep 26, 2017)

I have the 155 and I'm a bit under 180lbs. I'll ride it this weekend and see how she feels, doubt I'll get a chance to comment on the float though.


----------



## Crunchatize (Mar 27, 2015)

sush1 said:


> I have the 155 and I'm a bit under 180lbs. I'll ride it this weekend and see how she feels, doubt I'll get a chance to comment on the float though.


cool! would love to hear your initial impressions even if its just a regular resort day. not many reviews available online for this board but looks really interesting!


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

sush1 said:


> My dream japan board just off looks is the korua tranny finder plus, never tested one though.


You know you need it >


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

Crunchatize said:


> sush1 said:
> 
> 
> > For what it's worth I rode a warpig most of last season, awesome in the trees but I missed camber on the groomers. I got a Niche Pyre cheap this year but haven't rode it yet, I'll probably take that next time. It feels quite nice and light and not too stiff, seems similar to the warpig but with camber. Aside from deep powder tree runs, they have some really nice mellow insanely long groomers and then little parks which are fun if its not snowing.
> ...


I’m 185-190 lbs 10 US and got 155 Pyre. From what I’ve read it should be the right size. Not gonna ride it any soon unless I visit a glacier in Austria so also awaiting sush1’s feedback. If you were to get 150 you can get Ember as well (women version but seem exactly the same). There are some changes for 2020 models (narrower at the waist).


----------



## JDA (Feb 10, 2016)

These are my boards for Japan next year although I may leave one of the K2's at home, I haven't been on any of them yet.

Next year will be my 5th trip to Japan, first trip I suffered on a old all mountain board that did not float unless you put all your weight on the back leg. 
Second trip I took a skipjack surf and I couldn't fault it although I wished I'd had taken a second more freestyle stlye of board with me to mix things up a little.
Third trip I took the skipjack again and my springbreak twin but the twin was lacking float and only fun on days without fresh snow or smaller dumps.
Fourth trip I picked up an amplid pillowtalk so I could do spins in deep powder days, it still needed a little extra back leg on the really deep days but not enough to give me sore legs, a great board really, its a shame they discontinued it. I also took the springbreak twin again but found myself mostly riding the pillowtalk since it was a lot of fun to carve on too.


----------



## Crunchatize (Mar 27, 2015)

So I have pretty much narrowed it down to a 155 Niche Pyre, 151 Warpig or 150 Party platter.. Will be borrowing a Rome PDMT for the Japow trip and likely travel with that, one of the three options, plus my 161 Alter Ego.. 

Tons of really strong reviews on both the PP and pig, seems like either of these would be perfect volume shift fit in my quiver without much overlap with my other two boards.. Not much out there on the Pyre but looks like a camber version of the Pig / PP.. Is the safe to assume that all three of these boards will perform similarly well as a dedicated short powder tree board? If so i'm leaning towards the 151 warpig since it seems most freestyle oriented and I do enjoy lapping being able to lap the park regardless of what board i'm on.


----------



## Fiddsy (Jul 12, 2015)

Craig51 said:


> DoubleA said:
> 
> 
> > This is a great thread for all those trying to choose between these decks for these things. There are so many that would work and they would all be fun. There are so many threads for this very question
> ...


161 fish and 162 Flight attendant is my japan quiver ?


----------



## Crunchatize (Mar 27, 2015)

Ended up picking up a 151 Warpig  satisfies my desire for a volume shift I can ride everywhere not just in deep pow.. A little concerned the 151 wont float my 180lbs all that well but I will be travelling with a 162 Ego and a Rome PDMT which should take care of the super deep days in Niseko! Now just have to wait 6 months to try it out !


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Crunchatize said:


> Ended up picking up a 151 Warpig  satisfies my desire for a volume shift I can ride everywhere not just in deep pow.. A little concerned the 151 wont float my 180lbs all that well but I will be travelling with a 162 Ego and a Rome PDMT which should take care of the super deep days in Niseko! Now just have to wait 6 months to try it out !


Yep...., you're on the top of the weight range for this board with the Ride WP 151 @ 130 - 190lbs. bindings/Boots/backpack/gear can add another 10lbs. Probably a 154 would have been the go @140 - 200lbs.

This is what you're going to be faced with....., 161 fish @205lbs dialed back at around -20 to ref'(Rusutsu Feb '19). :surprise:


----------



## Crunchatize (Mar 27, 2015)

Craig51 said:


> Yep...., you're on the top of the weight range for this board with the Ride WP 151 @ 130 - 190lbs. bindings/Boots/backpack/gear can add another 10lbs. Probably a 154 would have been the go @140 - 200lbs.
> 
> This is what you're going to be faced with....., 161 fish @205lbs dialed back at around -20 to ref'(Rusutsu Feb '19). :surprise:


Might just end up getting the 154.. website called back the order on the 151 as it wasn't actually in stock..  I'm slightly hesitant in getting the 154 as to me at that length it's not a full on short-fat since I usually ride 158s.. The ride weight range on the website seems very conservative if these are truly supposed to be volume shifted boards. I guess Japow float is completely a different story but i have a feeling in those pics you posted i will be reaching for the Rome PD MT not the warpig anyways.


----------



## poverty (Apr 14, 2017)

Loved my Lib Orca in Japan last year it was so maneuverable. Crazy prices, but I think that’s only driven by the demand for the ‘19 graphics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

Crunchatize said:


> Rome PDMT seems like a great option but we already have one of those in the group we travel with so would like to add something different.. *more boards to try the better right!*


No way man. Pick something that suits your needs as widely as possible [within set parameters e.g. so much fun in pow, yet murders groomers too], and when your buddies want to borrow it on an epic day, tell them no, haha. 

Interesting, all these options/suggestions being thrown about. I found my SK to be a really fun groomer board, and set-back on the Channel, it handled shallow pow well, but now I'll be watching this space closely [I intend to go back in early Jan next year, hopefully]. 

Here in Aus there'll be leftover Rome MTs for sure, even from last season - could probably beat the shops down to 40%, if not more. 

Interesting that I find myself drawn to Craig's experience/guidance, in terms of his Japow quiver - the Archetype would be sick.

Although the Rome would be worthy too - 3d nose, and I've experienced Rome's back-foot camber in the Pintail [which I stupidly gave to my cousin during a drunk night of bonding - something I regret] - it's fcking lovely.


----------



## RIDERUK (Oct 22, 2014)

Nivek said:


> 420 to Party Platter.
> 420 feels a little more like a powder built board, PP has a little more all mountain capability thrown in. Both would do the job well, but honestly neither are my favorite short fats.
> 
> I'm not that big of a fan of most volume shift stuff, it doens't really hit my riding style that well. So when I say I do like one, it's worth at least considering.
> ...


Hi. How does the Rome compare to the sashimi in flex? Rome rate the mountain division as quite a stiff board. I’m coming from a burton fish so don’t want to go to stiff. Looking for a japan ripper. I actually got a 153 Rome PDMT but sent it back as realised the volume wouldn’t be enough compared to my 156 fish. Of course the 156 MT is an option but I’m steering towards the sashimi as that looks like it would be a tonne of fun in japow


----------



## sush1 (Sep 26, 2017)

Crunchatize said:


> Ended up picking up a 151 Warpig  satisfies my desire for a volume shift I can ride everywhere not just in deep pow.. A little concerned the 151 wont float my 180lbs all that well but I will be travelling with a 162 Ego and a Rome PDMT which should take care of the super deep days in Niseko! Now just have to wait 6 months to try it out !


You'll be fine man. I'm 180lbs and have rode both the 51 and 54 warpig in japan. I preferred the 51 and never had an issue with float. I also had a bigger board that I brought out when it was bottomless but I think I could have still survived on the pig. 51 will be a good daily driver size, 54 gets a bit sluggish IMO.

For the people asking about the pyre, I found it to be a really smooth board in some average pow we have had in aus lately. I think the 155 is on the big size for me at 180lbs, if I was 10kg heavier I think it would feel better. I had no problems riding it and it would work well in super deep I think. It's also crazy light if you're hiking. Probably take it to Japan this year, but also might take bataleon omni as pow board instead which I also had a great time on recently.


----------

